# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الاردن : نتائج امتحان الشامل للعام 2009 والحصول عليها

## عودوني

*اعلن رئيس جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية الدكتور عمر الريماوي نتائج امتحان الشامل للعام 2009 .*

*وقال الريماوي في مؤتمر صحفي ان نسبة النجاح في امتحان الشامل لهذا العام وصلت نسبتها الى 55%* 
*ولمعرفه النتائج ادخل على الرابط التالي.*
*http://regquery.bau.edu.jo:7778/shamel/*
*محمد جرادات يتمنى لكم النجاح*

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك للناجحين 

وان شاء الله الي ما حالفه الحظ ينجح

ينجح السنة الجاية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مبروك للناجحين 
> 
> وان شاء الله الي ما حالفه الحظ ينجح
> 
> ينجح السنة الجاية


 
الله يسمع منك يا محمد

----------


## كركيه

ااااااااااالف مبروك  :Bl (8):

----------


## naimi

نتمنى النجاح للجميع

----------

